# TAKE US FISHING... PLEASE (Port Aransas 3/18,19, or 20th)



## micmorri (Mar 9, 2011)

Around ten people and I are looking for someone to take us deep sea/snapper & tuna fishing between March 17th and 20th from Port Aransas. Would like to catch sharks too, but thats not really a must. What do you get out of the deal? Whatever you want really, just let us know your demands and we can see if we meet them. Obviously we would pay for gas, bait (tell us what to bring), and beer if you want it. If you dont want people drinking on your boat, thats okay too, its your boat right! We are in the age range of 23-26, and have done the drunken spring break thing and are not really into that anymore. Want to catch lots of big fish, and have a good time. Our budget puts us in a price range of roughly $20-60 a person, but all offers are welcome. Take us fishing...Please! You wont regret your decision. We are responsible, and fun to be around. Email me at [email protected] or you can call/text me at 214-668-9970.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Better check with the partyboats in Port Aransas....Scat Cat and Wharf Cat.


----------



## micmorri (Mar 9, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Better check with the partyboats in Port Aransas....Scat Cat and Wharf Cat.


Thanks Trouthappy for the response. I looked into them, and they were only offering 8hr runs for $85 a head. If trout is your game, let me know when you head to Montana. Ive lived there the past 3 years and could give your some great tips on where to rip some lip. Its a big state with a lot of water, and its pretty easy to get skunked if you dont know where your going. That goes for anyone else that likes mountain stream fishing.


----------



## micmorri (Mar 9, 2011)

could also reduce the group size to whatever it needs to be


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Most private boats could only handle up to 6 guests and at 60 bucks a pop it wouldnt cover the fuel. Best to look into a party boat or bay trip as private off-shore charters start at 1k plus fuel and up. Or you could do some surf fishing should be good about that time.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

on your budget,, you all should take the Jetty Boat to St. Joe Island,,, $10 each- and fish in the surf. Dont think you will find a boat for $60, or $100, probably not for $200 ea.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Not to bust your chops, but, I took a lot of 2coolers offshore on my boat & usually fished in the 50-70 mile range. My boat burned from 75-90 gals on those runs. Times that by $4.00 gas & you can see the big picture. I let the 3 crew pay for the gas, which is a cheap way to fish offshore. the bigger boats eat a lot more gas, so you can see this is not the cheapest sport to do.

Fish the jetties, & save for one month for a good offshore trip.


----------

